# motorhome in wales



## macpete (May 4, 2009)

Hello everyone, I am from Ireland and I am thinking of going to Wales in July for a week in our motorhome, My wife and myself have been to France twice before and had a great time.
We only have one week this year and was thinking about Wales this year, so any advice about best places to stay and visit are welcome.
I like to do a bit of Fly fishing for trout, my wife likes walking and reading a good book. 
So is wales a good place for motorhomes?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You can tour Powys (the large county in the middle) and stay over night for 
1 night in 7 in most Council owned car parks. These are normally 5 mins walk from the centre of town. It’s free if you arrive after 6 and leave before 8. It is a large and very rural beautiful county. Good fishing and walking.

Dick


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

We stayed at a site in Mwnt pronounced Munt. Its a lovely area on the Cardigan coast, with a nice cove and beach.

DJ


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome Macpete to the forum

Please excuse the previous post from Shuggy68 (seems to be intent on being offensive).

Wales is a fantastic country, we had a wonderful stay a few years back (before we had the MH).

I don't know about the fishing, nor much about the walking (apart from Snowdonia http://www.visitsnowdonia.info/). But, we loved seeing the Pontcysyllte aqueduct ( http://www.pontcysyllte-aqueduct.co.uk/) and all the different heritage sites ( http://cadw.wales.gov.uk/?skip=1&lang=en).

Finally have a look at http://www.whatsonwales.co.uk/ as there might be a festival/event on that interests you.

Hope you have a lovely time and please post after your trip - I love photos and seeing how things went :wink:

Simone


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Macpete 

Wales is beautiful, walking, fishing ,cycling, coast or inland

The Welsh tourist board provide lots of free info packs

There are some lovely CLs if you are a member of the CClub

Aldra


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

And if you're tempted to visit Cardiff, the council run the Caravan Park at Sophia Gardens about 20 mins walk from the City Centre- great location- visited it many times.

Harry


----------



## macpete (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback and links, Wales looks good so hope the weather is good also when we go in July.
What is the best club to join? we sometimes tour Northern Ireland and my wife likes to stay in sites for peace of mind and would stay mostly in sites in Wales also. Looking forward to our trip.
Once again thanks for the advice


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi, you can have some world class fishing around Carmarthen, on the Towey (Salmon & Sea Trout). Permits can be bought at local tackle shops.

If fishing the tidal stretches try and hook up with someone who knows the local conditions and hot spots. There all friendly down there and will point you in the right direction.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We belong to the caravan club only because we like the CLs, never use the big sites so couldn't comment

Im sure the C&C Club have the small camping locations I think called CSs but someone who knows will no doubt fill you in

The small camping locations are usually in lovely spots and cheaper than the large sites but they do not all have toilets or electric

Aldra


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Which port will you be using?

Holyhead, Fishguard or Swansea?

I kind of makes a difference as to where you might end up exploring. Wales isn't that big and you can drive from one end to the other in four hours but you might want to concentrate in the north if you go to Holyhead, The middle and west if you go to Fishguard and the south and west if you go to Swansea.

Generally there are lots of campsites but it is a very popular place with lots of places to see so you might not get a hook up over the summer unless you have booked in advance. I don't know if this is important to you.

There is plenty of good fishing all over Wales but I guess you will need a licence first. Not sure about how to sort this out. Try the Environment Agency website.

Its a great place for walking too with lots of mountains and a great coastal path just opening up.

Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We stayed at Argoed Farm site over the jubilee weekend and enjoyed it. It is at Cenarth Falls - right on the river with trout fishing. Village has a couple of pubs and shops.

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/details.asp?revid=2067


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

We stayed at Bryncoch Farm last weekend, near Ammanford, we went for sister-in-laws 80th birthday so wanted a site near to where she live.s, lovely small site, about 8-10 pitches, plus a couple of Camping Pods, pitches are around a small lake/large pond!! and free fishing available, one family caught 10 fish!! very peaceful, seats positioned around the lake which had 2 black swans and loads of ducks and ducklings, really relaxing.

Patty


----------



## macpete (May 4, 2009)

We will be going Rosslare to Pembroke and will stay in sites mostly, We have solar power so hook up is not important. What is the average price per night for sites? Is LPG available in many places?


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

A couple of websites:-

Pembrokeshire Coast National Park

Fishing in Wales National Parks

Visit Pembrokeshire

We live near North Wales so generally go to the mountains of Snowdonia and the beaches of the north so don't really know the south but the above website should help.

We have been to the Gower Peninsular near Swansea a couple of times though and that is stunning, a bit like a Welsh Cornwall in miniature.

Not sure about fly fishing but there is very good walking and the beaches are fab.

Have a great visit.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice place here, I have been going for about 20 years it really is that lovely, even when it's raining.

Gigrin


----------

